
How do I sign into a Google app on my iPhone without signing in for ALL apps? - ganitarashid
I like to use the Google Voice iOS app on my iPhone to make and receive calls. However, if I sign into my Google account in the Google Voice app, suddenly all the other Google apps (such as Google Maps) also know who I am. I don&#x27;t like this, because Google Maps has no business of knowing which Google account is using Google Voice on the same phone. How can I avoid this?
======
a3n
There is only one Google app, data collection. What we think of as apps are
just multiple entry points for the one app to us.

Analogously, why would you log on to a system for each drop down menu?

------
somebodynew
When I selected the profile picture menu in the top right of Google Maps there
was an option to "use without an account". After selecting it I am still
signed in to other Google apps. Google Maps still lists the account in the
menu but claims that it is not signed in. Note that before you sign out you
should clear and pause your "Location History".

------
oil25
I doubt it's possible. I think Google uses the device browser
(SFSafariViewController) to do OAuth, so users aren't asked to sign in in
every application. No doubt they think this is a feature. Why not simply use
Google Maps in an private browser window if you're looking to improve privacy?
Or even better, check out OpenStreetMap.

------
chewz
Welcome to Google. We are on your phone and in your life for total surveilance
and control, not for providing particular service. Please toe the line.

